# IQ Question Thread



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Kind of a spinoff of the history thread...except the answers are not really 'peekable', if you're creative enough with the questions.

Gop_Jeff suggested the first question:



> There is a donut-shaped house with a garden in the middle. The house has six doors. There are three doors on the outside of the house that lead away from the house, and three doors on the inside of the house that lead into the garden area.
> 
> True or false (and explain your answer): you can walk up to the house, go through each door exactly once, and walk away from the house.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Kind of a spinoff of the history thread...except the answers are not really 'peekable', if you're creative enough with the questions.
> 
> Gop_Jeff suggested the first question:



Walk through each door once.  If you will have to end up in the garden, but I guess if you walk to the center of the garden, you are walking "away" from the house....

Otherwise, no it can't be done because you have an odd number of doors.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to do this in that order.

The reason is you can narrow this problem down to the garden, which has three doors to it in the center.  Any entrace from outside (which is required here) eliminates two of these doors as you go into and out of the garden the first time.  Then that leaves you outside the last door, which still must be entered once in the walk around.  And, when entered, cannot be left again.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, I think maybe walking 'away' in this case means the actual outline of the house, and not the 'center of mass'.  But if that were so, that would be kind of a trick question.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Free, you can take the next question if you like.  Or anyone else who wants to jump start the thread.  I'll be back in a half hour after my workout to see the brainiacs in action.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Free, you can take the next question if you like.  Or anyone else who wants to jump start the thread.  I'll be back in a half hour after my workout to see the brainiacs in action.



Well, this thread is going to get boring for a bit as I am going to watch a movie!

Later!


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kind of a spinoff of the history thread...except the answers are not really 'peekable', if you're creative enough with the questions.
> 
> ...




He already answered that, so if you turn a left handed glove inside out will it fit on a right hand?


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> He already answered that, so if you turn a left handed glove inside out will it fit on a right hand?



Not if it's O.J. Simpsons!

But if it were a pair of generic gloves, using generic hands, I'd say yes.


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Not if it's O.J. Simpsons!
> 
> But if it were a pair of generic gloves, using generic hands, I'd say yes.




Like magic gloves?

Well, all my daughers fit on the other hand, so I would go with yes too.

Now make the next question REALLY easy!


----------



## MissileMan (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Kind of a spinoff of the history thread...except the answers are not really 'peekable', if you're creative enough with the questions.
> 
> Gop_Jeff suggested the first question:



Actually, if you start in the garden, and walk up to the house, going through each door once will put you outside able to walk away.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay, I'll think about my next question...unless someone has something.


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Okay here's one, Said is blonder than Comrade, but not as blond as Bonney.
> 
> Each has an IQ that is not equal to each other.  Comrade has the highest.
> 
> If this being blond is 100% reflective of IQ, and people with high IQ's have less fun, do blonds have more fun?



When you're not a natural blond, you get to enjoy the best of both worlds, so yes, blonds DO have more fun! :funnyface


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay here's an easy one...Said is blonder than Comrade, but not as blond as Bonney.  

Blonds are rarely smart.     

Bonney has the most fun, followed by Said, and then Comrade, who is rarely funny.

So do blonds have more fun? (True/False)


----------



## Annie (Apr 29, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> When you're not a natural blond, you get to enjoy the best of both worlds, so yes, blonds DO have more fun! :funnyface



Who says Comrade has the highest IQ?  Yes, unnatural blonds _do_ have more fun! (caveat: blonde when one is a child does NOT effect IQ!)


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Okay here's an easy one...Said is blonder than Comrade, but not as blond as Bonney.
> 
> Blonds are rarely smart.
> 
> ...



Go away.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, c'mon, can't you see by the smiley I was teasing?


----------



## Annie (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon, can't you see by the smiley I was teasing?



C'mon can't you tell when you are being teased? I gave you rep!


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> C'mon can't you tell when you are being teased? I gave you rep!




Duhhh. He's right, he's not that funny afterall.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Go away.


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Go away



See, has to steal my material! Lame. 

Ok, do all the letters is the words "spoon feed" appear in reverse alphabetical order in the alphabet? Or, if Comrade fell in the forest, would he make a sound? Hardy, har, har!


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> See, has to steal my material! Lame.
> 
> Ok, do all the letters is the words "spoon feed" appear in reverse alphabetical order in the alphabet? Or, if Comrade fell in the forest, would he make a sound? Hardy, har, har!



Sometimes I forget to clip my blond kittens' nails, and when I try to cozy up to them they somehow get weirdly bloodthirsty, and I go away with a bloody scratch and let them be.

That's when I start thinking about having them declawed.    :teeth:


----------



## Annie (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Sometimes I forget to clip my blond kittens' nails, and when I try to cozy up to them they somehow get weirdly bloodthirsty, and I go away with a bloody scratch and let them be.
> 
> That's when I start thinking about having them declawed.    :teeth:



Meow!


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Sometimes I forget to clip my blond kittens' nails, and when I try to cozy up to them they somehow get weirdly bloodthirsty, and I go away with a bloody scratch and let them be.
> 
> That's when I start thinking about having them declawed.    :teeth:




I thought your cat was grey? And that answer is incorrect, btw.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Kitten, here's one of your brothers:


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

That's from my personal page, btw, which I hesitate to link to given it's only bound to get me mocked on this thread!


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's an absolutely adorable picture of the two brothers, Tigger and PuffPuff...  



//I think I'm ruining this IQ thread, oh well, it's mine to ruin!


----------



## Said1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Here's an absolutely adorable picture of the two brothers, Tigger and PuffPuff...
> 
> 
> 
> //I think I'm ruining this IQ thread, oh well, it's mine to ruin!




Puffpuff?  
Ok, sorry, had one called rainbow. Can't argue with a three yr old.

My cat and the cat next door have stand offs where they stare at each other on the fense for hours. They'll sit there all afternoon, too funny.


----------



## Comrade (Apr 30, 2005)

Yep, he was originally CreamPuff before my little niece called him PuffPuff, and because it was so cute to hear her call him that, I guess it just stuck.

For all the hell I know, they don't care what their names are, being cats.


----------



## dmp (Apr 30, 2005)

I fail miserably at this thread.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 2, 2005)

Sorry to just now notice this thread!

Anyway, the answer is that it's impossible to walk through each door once and still end up on the outside of the house.


----------



## Comrade (May 2, 2005)

And here I thought maybe it was a trick question.  I guess we were overanalyzing the problem, given we're all very bright here on this board.

So who wants the next question... I liked your, btw, Jeff.


----------



## Annie (May 2, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Sorry to just now notice this thread!
> 
> Anyway, the answer is that it's impossible to walk through each door once and still end up on the outside of the house.



I feel that way every night!


----------



## ScreamingEagle (May 2, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Sorry to just now notice this thread!
> 
> Anyway, the answer is that it's impossible to walk through each door once and still end up on the outside of the house.



Sure it's possible.  You just walk through all six doors of the donut shaped house, wind up in the garden, and then leave through the hole.

Donuts have holes, doncha know?   :cof:


----------



## dmp (May 3, 2005)

no more smarties?


----------



## Said1 (May 3, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> no more smarties?




I posted 2 more questions, no one answered. :huh:

I think it's a thread about cats now.


----------



## Comrade (May 3, 2005)

I made this one up for you all:

A man walks up to a bar.  He is only allowed to address the person behind the bar in turn, and cannot order drinks.  He tries to light a cigarette and is immediately arrested.

Where is he?


----------



## Annie (May 3, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> I made this one up for you all:
> 
> A man walks up to a bar.  He is only allowed to address the person behind the bar in turn, and cannot order drinks.  He tries to light a cigarette and is immediately arrested.
> 
> Where is he?



In court.


----------



## Comrade (May 3, 2005)

:rotflmao: That was quick!  Good job Kathianne.


----------



## Annie (May 3, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: That was quick!  Good job Kathianne.


Thank you, Comrade. Knew some day, someone would post one within my ability. 


Umm, my IQ prevents me from asking questions, so I pass to whomever.


----------



## Annie (May 3, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> See, has to steal my material! Lame.
> 
> Ok, do all the letters is the words "spoon feed" appear in reverse alphabetical order in the alphabet? Or, if Comrade fell in the forest, would he make a sound? Hardy, har, har!



I don't think Comrade would, he's been working out. Maybe a slight 'thud.'


----------



## Comrade (May 3, 2005)

Kathiane, I think its still more like a *womp*, but I'm working on it.

Here's an oldy but goody.

In the morning I walk with four legs, throughout the day two, and in the evening three.  What am I?


----------



## Annie (May 3, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Kathiane, I think its still more like a *womp*, but I'm working on it.
> 
> Here's an oldy but goody.
> 
> In the morning I walk with four legs, throughout the day two, and in the evening three.  What am I?



A man?


----------



## Comrade (May 3, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> A man?



Yep, crawiling on all four as a baby, 2 as an adult, and 3 (using a crutch) as a senior.

Are these too easy?


----------



## Annie (May 3, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Yep, crawiling on all four as a baby, 2 as an adult, and 3 (using a crutch) as a senior.
> 
> Are these too easy?


Damn I thought I was being facetious! Once again Comrade, ask a question!


----------



## Comrade (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh, that's MEAN.  I think someone who is a REAL MAN should ask the next question.    :cof:


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 4, 2005)

What can be drawn by a child, yet has no end?


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> What can be drawn by a child, yet has no end?




Conclusions?


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

And yeah...this thread makes my head hurt


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 4, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Conclusions?




Nope.


----------



## Said1 (May 4, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Nope.




That really annoying song? No, wait, that's sung by a child and has no end.


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> What can be drawn by a child, yet has no end?



a circle.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 4, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> a circle.


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

owwwww.....it HURTTTTTTTTTS!


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

Anthony and Cleopatra are lying dead on the floor of a villa in Egypt. Nearby is a broken bowl. There is no mark on either of their bodies and they were not poisoned. How did they die?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 4, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Anthony and Cleopatra are lying dead on the floor of a villa in Egypt. Nearby is a broken bowl. There is no mark on either of their bodies and they were not poisoned. How did they die?



Their fishbowl was broken and they drowned in the air when they were unable to breathe water any longer.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 5, 2005)

Since the thread seems to be dying....

I was going to wait until -=d=- told me I was right, but here is the next question.

What 5 letter word can be rearranged 3 times to get 3 different words each containing 1 more syllable? The word has no duplicates of letters
1)----- 1 syllable
2)----- 2 syllable
3)----- 3 syllable


----------



## dmp (May 5, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Since the thread seems to be dying....
> 
> I was going to wait until -=d=- told me I was right, but here is the next question.
> 
> ...



aides
aside
ideas


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 5, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> aides
> aside
> ideas



very good.  Your turn.


----------



## dmp (May 5, 2005)

A man pushed his car. He stopped when he reached a hotel at which point he knew he was bankrupt. Why?


----------



## GotZoom (May 5, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> A man pushed his car. He stopped when he reached a hotel at which point he knew he was bankrupt. Why?



If he spent more time working at a real job instead of playing Monopoly.....


----------



## GotZoom (May 5, 2005)

Arthur lives with his parents in Chicago. Last week, while his parents were out, Arthur's next-door neighbor Sophie came round to spend the evening. At one point, she popped out to buy some cigarettes. Just then, two men burst into the apartment and, ignoring Arthur, took the TV set, the stereo and a computer. Arthur had never seen the men before, and they had no legal right to remove the equipment, yet he did nothing to stop them. In fact, he didn't even act surprised by their behavior. Why not?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 5, 2005)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Arthur lives with his parents in Chicago. Last week, while his parents were out, Arthur's next-door neighbor Sophie came round to spend the evening. At one point, she popped out to buy some cigarettes. Just then, two men burst into the apartment and, ignoring Arthur, took the TV set, the stereo and a computer. Arthur had never seen the men before, and they had no legal right to remove the equipment, yet he did nothing to stop them. In fact, he didn't even act surprised by their behavior. Why not?



Can't do much from a crib....


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 5, 2005)

During World War II, three Russian V.I.P.'s, Molotov, Vishinsky and Malenkov, were travelling on a train in Russia. Suddenly the train entered a tunnel without the conductor's turning on the lights. The tunnel was long and sooty. At the moment the train emerged, Stalin wandered into the car and noticed that the men had become spotted with soot. 

He said to them: "Before I show you a mirror, I have an idea. Your answers will show me which of you is the quickest thinker." 

The three men immediately sat up and paid strict attention, for each was anxious to show Stalin how smart he was. 

"Now," said Stalin, "each of you gentlemen will please look at the other two, and if you see one whose forehead is smudged with soot, raise your hand." 

All three quickly raised their hands. 

Stalin continued, "As soon as any one of you knows with certainty whether he himself has been smudged or not, drop your hand." 

Looking at each other for a few moments, the three men kept their hands raised. Then Malenkov dropped his hand and said, "I know. I am smudged." Could he really have known? Or was he guessing?


----------



## dmp (May 5, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> During World War II, three Russian V.I.P.'s, Molotov, Vishinsky and Malenkov, were travelling on a train in Russia. Suddenly the train entered a tunnel without the conductor's turning on the lights. The tunnel was long and sooty. At the moment the train emerged, Stalin wandered into the car and noticed that the men had become spotted with soot.
> 
> He said to them: "Before I show you a mirror, I have an idea. Your answers will show me which of you is the quickest thinker."
> 
> ...



I think he could have known, by logical assumption.  He could see the other men's smoot...and could conclude since they were all in the same car, he'd likely have been smooted as well.  He could see his hands, their hands, bodies, etc...


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 5, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I think he could have known, by logical assumption.  He could see the other men's smoot...and could conclude since they were all in the same car, he'd likely have been smooted as well.  He could see his hands, their hands, bodies, etc...




Hint: Use process of elimination...


----------



## dmp (May 5, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hint: Use process of elimination...



No hint required....I think I got it.   He knew, based on deductive reasoning about all the men being in the same car.    He could clearly see the smoot on the other two, and since he was in the same car, it would be logical for him to have been smooted as well.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 5, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No hint required....I think I got it.   He knew, based on deductive reasoning about all the men being in the same car.    He could clearly see the smoot on the other two, and since he was in the same car, it would be logical for him to have been smooted as well.




Good 'nuff.  Your turn again.


----------



## Comrade (May 5, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> During World War II, three Russian V.I.P.'s, Molotov, Vishinsky and Malenkov, were travelling on a train in Russia. Suddenly the train entered a tunnel without the conductor's turning on the lights. The tunnel was long and sooty. At the moment the train emerged, Stalin wandered into the car and noticed that the men had become spotted with soot.
> 
> He said to them: "Before I show you a mirror, I have an idea. Your answers will show me which of you is the quickest thinker."
> 
> ...



There is no way for him to know, as those two in front of him, observing each other as each 'having soot' would still raise their hand per Stalin's command, even if Malenkov himself didn't.  It was simply a lucky guess on his part.


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

I suppose there may be a way to be sure he was smudged... assuming Malenkov knew his own hand had soot on it, he could then have wiped his forehead with it while it was raised, and then dropped his hand.


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Consider this:

Two horses are acting with equal and opposite forces upon a bungee cord, stretching it out to a length of 100 feet.

One horse is taken away, and this cord is cut in half, and one end tied to a post while the remaining horse pulls on it with the same force as before.

How far away is this horse from the post?


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Consider this:
> 
> Two horses are acting with equal and opposite forces upon a bungee cord, stretching it out to a length of 100 feet.
> 
> ...



Same as before, he still has 'his' half?


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Based on some very loose research into physics, I think your answer is correct... 50 feet.


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> So is 50 feet your answer?


I guess, subtracting the amount for the 'knot'


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Sounds good to me... your question, Kathianne.


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me... your question, Kathianne.



You have a class of very bright 14 year olds, they think school is 'over' after all, they are set in their classes for next year. 

How do you concentrate their attention?


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Show them a sex-ed video?


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Show them a sex-ed video?



Their teacher not that smart. What else?


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Teach handgun safety?


----------



## Said1 (May 6, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Their teacher not that smart. What else?




Show up for class naked?  :soul:


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Teach handgun safety?


Thank god not my problem. Just want them to know basics.


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

There is a number between one and ten.  Which is it?  One?


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> There is a number between one and ten.  Which is it?  One?



Make them write it out! D'oh!


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

That's a new question I made up... there is an answer to it that makes sense, and it sounds like you may have it....


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Okay, I'll make it easier:

There is a _large_ number, between one and ten, and you can tell what it is after reading this question. Which is it? Only one guess per person.


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Still no takers?


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

Hint: Don't overanalyze it...


----------



## Shattered (May 6, 2005)

23,456,789.


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

That is not the number.  Which is still clear in this hint.  Only see with your eyes, the large number is there.


----------



## Comrade (May 6, 2005)

*TWO*

*T*here is a number between one and ten. *W*hich is it? *O*ne?

*T*here is a large number, between one and ten, and you can tell what it is after reading this question. *W*hich is it? *O*nly one guess per person.

*T*hat is not the number. *W*hich is still clear in this hint. *O*nly see with your eyes, the large number is there.

Large, as in capitalized.


----------



## Said1 (May 7, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> *TWO*
> 
> *T*here is a number between one and ten. *W*hich is it? *O*ne?
> 
> ...



Too hard, I need another hint.  :tng:


----------



## Comrade (May 7, 2005)

What is the first prime number divisible by the next prime number after 31?


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 7, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> What is the first prime number divisible by the next prime number after 31?



37.  37 is the next prime number after 31, and by definition, prime numbers are divisible by themselves and 1.  1 is neither prime nor composite.


----------



## Comrade (May 7, 2005)

Excellent, Jeff.  Yours.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 9, 2005)

A man walks into a bar and asks for a glass of water. The bartender pulls out a shotgun and points it at him. The man says, thank you and leaves.

*WHY?*


----------



## dmp (May 9, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> A man walks into a bar and asks for a glass of water. The bartender pulls out a shotgun and points it at him. The man says, thank you and leaves.
> 
> *WHY?*




Ya know, the best 'real' cure for hiccups I've found is a tablespoon of sugar.  Yup...works.




Scaring, as with a gun, has never worked for me.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 9, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Ya know, the best 'real' cure for hiccups I've found is a tablespoon of sugar.  Yup...works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK smartie... your turn.


----------



## dmp (May 9, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> OK smartie... your turn.




I got nothin'.


----------



## Comrade (May 10, 2005)

Consider this;

Two times Two = 64.

Two plus Two = 8.

Two plus One = 5.

What is Two times One?


----------



## MissileMan (May 10, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Consider this;
> 
> Two times Two = 64.
> 
> ...



Two


----------



## Comrade (May 10, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 10, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Consider this;
> 
> Two times Two = 64.
> 
> ...



Four?


----------



## Comrade (May 10, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Four?



Following the principle that adding two numbers together squares them first, and multiplying two together cubes them, the correct answer would be eight.


----------



## MissileMan (May 10, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Following the principle that adding two numbers together squares them first, and multiplying two together cubes them, the correct answer would be eight.



I must have been absent the day they taught principles...


----------



## Comrade (May 10, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> I must have been absent the day they taught principles...



LOL!


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 11, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Following the principle that adding two numbers together squares them first, and multiplying two together cubes them, the correct answer would be eight.



Very good!


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 11, 2005)

I moved the thread to Chat... more of a "Chat" topic than a "USA Chat" topic.


----------



## Comrade (May 11, 2005)

Okay, since this thread appears to have stagnated (where are all the brilliant USMB people?), here is another original IQ question from my own crafty, evil brain...hopefully easier than the last one... no math this time. 


In which case of murder is the application of capital punishment unnecessary?


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Okay, since this thread appears to have stagnated (where are all the brilliant USMB people?), here is another original IQ question from my own crafty, evil brain...hopefully easier than the last one... no math this time.
> 
> 
> In which case of murder is the application of capital punishment unnecessary?



suicide and multiple murders.


----------



## Comrade (May 11, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> suicide and multiple murders.



Excellent, both sucides and homicide bombers count as well!  So Kathianne, my dear, won't you pose us a question?  :arabia:


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Excellent, both sucides and homicide bombers count as well!  So Kathianne, my dear, won't you pose us a question?  :arabia:



While I can puzzle out a scenario or so, take the next for me. :kiss2:  I'm not comfortable in this forum.


----------



## Comrade (May 12, 2005)

Find at least three words containing all five vowels, A, E, I, 0, and U.

Google searching activated.


----------



## Shattered (May 12, 2005)

I only know of one..  Sequoia.


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

facetious, bacterious and euphoria (the last one not in the correct order).


----------



## Comrade (May 12, 2005)

Sounds good to me!  Your question Said1.


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me!  Your question Said1.



I was a crossword junkie when I worked as a receptionist, years ago.
That question came up often.



When you need it, you can't buy it and when you can buy it, you don't need it?


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> When you need it, you can't buy it and when you can buy it, you don't need it?



Insurance?


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Insurance?



That could qualify, but not the answer I was looking for!


----------



## MissileMan (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I was a crossword junkie when I worked as a receptionist, years ago.
> That question came up often.
> 
> 
> ...



A coffin


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> A coffin



Yep! Your turn.


----------



## MissileMan (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep! Your turn.



I'm better with answers than questions...there's only one I can think of.

What animal has the highest blood pressure?


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> I'm better with answers than questions...there's only one I can think of.
> 
> What animal has the highest blood pressure?



Terry McAuliffe on Election Night 2004? :teeth:


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> I'm better with answers than questions...there's only one I can think of.
> 
> What animal has the highest blood pressure?



Probably something that digs in my garden!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> I'm better with answers than questions...there's only one I can think of.
> 
> What animal has the highest blood pressure?




The giraffe.  You gotta have high blood pressure to get the blood up to that brain.


----------



## MissileMan (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The giraffe.  You gotta have high blood pressure to get the blood up to that brain.



We have a winna!   :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> We have a winna!   :teeth:




Crap that means I have to ask a question....

Hmmm.


Sally likes 225 but not 224; she likes 900 but not 800; she likes 144 but not 145. Which does she like: 

A. 1600
or 
B. 1700


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Crap that means I have to ask a question....
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> ...



Survey says: 1600?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Survey says: 1600?




Yup.  Did ya guess or did you figure out the pattern?


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yup.  Did ya guess or did you figure out the pattern?




Odds and evens, I'm never confident with the obvious.

Try this one:
A family photo contained: 

one grandfather, one grandmother,
two fathers, two mothers,
six children, four grandchildren,
two brothers, two sisters,
three sons, three daughters,
one father-in-law, one mother-in-law, one daughter-in-law 

29 people you may think, but no, what is the least number of people here?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Odds and evens, I'm never confident with the obvious.
> 
> Try this one:
> A family photo contained:
> ...



9.

5 children, 2 boys and 3 girls
Their parents.
And his parents.

There would then be 6 children as the Father would count as a child of the GParents.  The GParents would be the two In-Laws of the Mother.


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 9.
> 
> 5 children, 2 boys and 3 girls
> Their parents.
> ...




You are so close, I'm going to give it to you anyway. The answer is 8; four children - 2 boys and 2 girls. Their mother and father, the mother's mother, and the father's father. I had that one wrong, it made my head hurt!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> You are so close, I'm going to give it to you anyway. The answer is 8; four children - 2 boys and 2 girls. Their mother and father, the mother's mother, and the father's father. I had that one wrong, it made my head hurt!




Ah, so close....

I play my roll as a cessation of life. Opposite sides always total 7, but that's more than any number I individually own. What am I?


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, so close....
> 
> I play my roll as a cessation of life. Opposite sides always total 7, but that's more than any number I individually own. What am I?



If it isn't dice, I'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, so close....
> 
> I play my roll as a cessation of life. Opposite sides always total 7, but that's more than any number I individually own. What am I?



A die.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> If it isn't dice, I'm gonna sit this one out.






			
				gop_jeff said:
			
		

> A die.



Ya both got it.  Maybe it was too easy!


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ya both got it.  Maybe it was too easy!



Technically, since your question was asked in the singular tense, I was right! 

(love ya Said!)


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

You have nine coins. One of the nine is counterfeit. The counterfeit coin can only be distinguished by weight - it is heavier than the rest. Using a balance scale only twice, how would you find the counterfeit coin?


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> You have nine coins. One of the nine is counterfeit. The counterfeit coin can only be distinguished by weight - it is heavier than the rest. Using a balance scale only twice, how would you find the counterfeit coin?



The old fashion way, by hand.  :arabia:


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> The old fashion way, by hand.  :arabia:



Using a *balance scale...*


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Using a *balance scale...*



I guess that would work too.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> You have nine coins. One of the nine is counterfeit. The counterfeit coin can only be distinguished by weight - it is heavier than the rest. Using a balance scale only twice, how would you find the counterfeit coin?




Okay, I would seperate them into groups of three.  Then measure two of the groups together.  If the two balanced the bad coin is in the group I did not put on the balance, if one is heavier than the other then the coin is in that group.  Take the other two groups and pocket them.

Take two of the coins in the remaining group and put them on the balance.  If they weigh the same the remaining coin is the bad one, if one is heavier than the other then it is the counterfeit.

Throw the counterfeit away and pocket the other two coins!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

Okay.  I gotta go.  Somebody else can take my turn at the question wheel.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay, I would seperate them into groups of three.  Then measure two of the groups together.  If the two balanced the bad coin is in the group I did not put on the balance, if one is heavier than the other then the coin is in that group.  Take the other two groups and pocket them.
> 
> Take two of the coins in the remaining group and put them on the balance.  If they weigh the same the remaining coin is the bad one, if one is heavier than the other then it is the counterfeit.
> 
> Throw the counterfeit away and pocket the other two coins!



You're the man!


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> You're the man!



Go ahead Jeff.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Go ahead Jeff.



Can't... it's quittin' time!


----------



## Said1 (May 12, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Can't... it's quittin' time!




Ok, smell ya later! 



My friend e-mailed me this one, it's pretty funny!

Read each line aloud without making any mistakes. If you make a mistake you MUST start again without going any further. 

This is this puzzle
This is is puzzle
This is how puzzle
This is to puzzle
This is keep puzzle
This is an puzzle
This is idiot puzzle
This is busy puzzle
This is for puzzle
This is forty puzzle
This is seconds! puzzle











No go back and read the third word in every line, starting at the top.


----------



## Comrade (May 12, 2005)

no1tovote4,

You never got an explanation for your question, but I can see that the answer was also a square of another integer, like the examples.  Good question.

-----------------------------------------------
Here's another question to keep the thread alive.

You're a foreigner travelling in America, where there are only Bush supporters and Liberals.  You know also that Bush people always tell the truth, and Liberals always lie.  

To stop wasting time talking to Liberals, you learn to ask one question to weed them out.  What question is that?


----------



## MissileMan (May 12, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> no1tovote4,
> 
> You never got an explanation for your question, but I can see that the answer was also a square of another integer, like the examples.  Good question.
> 
> ...



There are hundreds of questions you could use, for example, "Did the sun rise today?"

There was something like your question in the movie "Labyrinth" with David Bowie.  Jennifer Connelly came upon a door guarded by 2 monsters who would let her pass if she could figure out which one always lied and which one always told the truth, but she could only ask one of them one question.


----------



## Comrade (May 13, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> There are hundreds of questions you could use, for example, "Did the sun rise today?"
> 
> There was something like your question in the movie "Labyrinth" with David Bowie.  Jennifer Connelly came upon a door guarded by 2 monsters who would let her pass if she could figure out which one always lied and which one always told the truth, but she could only ask one of them one question.



You're on the right track, but that's not the answer within the framework of the question which I was looking for.  You only have the fact that Liberals lie, and Bush Supporters tell the truth, not that the sun rose that day.


----------



## MissileMan (May 13, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> You're on the right track, but that's not the answer within the framework of the question which I was looking for.  You only have the fact that Liberals lie, and Bush Supporters tell the truth, not that the sun rose that day.



Given those facts only, there are three questions that would work:

1. Do liberals always lie? 
2. Do Bush supporters always tell the truth?
3. Do liberals always lie and do Bush supporters always tell the truth?

A Bush supporter will answer yes to any of these, a liberal will answer no.


----------



## Comrade (May 13, 2005)

Good examples.  Yours MissileMan.


----------



## MissileMan (May 13, 2005)

A ship in port has a rope ladder that hangs over the side and into the water. The rungs on the ladder are exactly a foot apart from center to center. At low tide, three rungs of the ladder are underwater. How many rungs will be underwater at high tide, which is exactly three feet higher than low tide?


----------



## Annie (May 13, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> A ship in port has a rope ladder that hangs over the side and into the water. The rungs on the ladder are exactly a foot apart from center to center. At low tide, three rungs of the ladder are underwater. How many rungs will be underwater at high tide, which is exactly three feet higher than low tide?



What is 'center-to-center'?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 13, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> A ship in port has a rope ladder that hangs over the side and into the water. The rungs on the ladder are exactly a foot apart from center to center. At low tide, three rungs of the ladder are underwater. How many rungs will be underwater at high tide, which is exactly three feet higher than low tide?




That would be three.  The ship rises with the water.  Unless the ship took on tons of new load, there would always be three under the water.


----------



## MissileMan (May 14, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That would be three.  The ship rises with the water.  Unless the ship took on tons of new load, there would always be three under the water.



Your turn


----------



## Comrade (May 14, 2005)

I hope I can step in here with another of my ad-hoc questions.

Three astronauts are floating freely in space, and in physical contact with each other, at zero velocity relative to a point in space.  They have the freedom of movement to perform any manuever humanly possible, and can do so with perfect timing.  

Assuming they are all equally strong, describe the optimal way for them to impart the fasted speed away from their position for any one astronaut.


----------



## Comrade (May 15, 2005)

Not even a guess?  Come on peeps!


----------



## Said1 (May 15, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Not even a guess?  Come on peeps!



Too hard.


----------



## Comrade (May 15, 2005)

Trapeze in Space:

Two astronauts form in a straight line, feet to feet, then join legs in a an interlocking, kneeling position.  In this arrangement, their hands remain free at opposite ends, and they may use the contractions of their legs to provide an 'engine' which will power the centrifigal forces for the third astronaut, who will eventually be released at maximum velocity.

The third astronaut begins by being 'pulled up' by one of the two so that he begins to swing around and come face to face with the one in the bottom half of the 'engine'.

The process is repeated until the escape velocity of the orbiting astronaut exceeds the strength a dual hand-to-hand or hand-to-foot grip, which is quite significant. (ask any trapeze artist).

In this rotating trapeze, eventually centrifical forces will tear the perfectly timed grip of the astronauts apart from the orbiting one, and he will be sent off into space with much more speed than any brief muscular contraction between them could provide. 

The orbiting astronaut acts as a bank for storing the arm/leg movements of the other two leg-locked ones.

By storing the energy from each prior effort by increasing the speed of orbit, eventually the very high tensile strength of a dual-handed human grip is exceeded, and all the saved energy from the orbiting astronaut is directed at high speed away from the other two.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 17, 2005)

What is the logic in this sequence of numbers below?

8 5 4 9 1 7 6 10 3 2 0


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What is the logic in this sequence of numbers below?
> 
> 8 5 4 9 1 7 6 10 3 2 0



I Googled it... sorry!  But I'll wait to post the answer.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 17, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I Googled it... sorry!  But I'll wait to post the answer.




LOL.  Tempting isn't it?


----------



## MissileMan (May 18, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What is the logic in this sequence of numbers below?
> 
> 8 5 4 9 1 7 6 10 3 2 0



They are in alphabetical order


----------



## Comrade (May 18, 2005)

That was an excellent question.  More please!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 18, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> They are in alphabetical order



 

Your turn.


----------



## MissileMan (May 18, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Your turn.



Ok, there is a business down the street called Glass Nursery.  What is the one item, above all others, that you would expect them to carry?  Be creative!  

Hint:  The answer I'm looking for is a double entendre.


----------



## Said1 (May 18, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Ok, there is a business down the street called Glass Nursery.  What is the one item, above all others, that you would expect them to carry?  Be creative!
> 
> Hint:  The answer I'm looking for is a double entendre.




Glass flowers, glass babies, glass caregivers?  :teeth:


----------



## freeandfun1 (May 18, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Ok, there is a business down the street called Glass Nursery.  What is the one item, above all others, that you would expect them to carry?  Be creative!
> 
> Hint:  The answer I'm looking for is a double entendre.


 Sand.


----------



## Said1 (May 18, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Sand.




You're probably right, I NEVER go with the obvious.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 18, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Ok, there is a business down the street called Glass Nursery. What is the one item, above all others, that you would expect them to carry? Be creative!
> 
> Hint: The answer I'm looking for is a double entendre.




Glass Grass.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 18, 2005)

Crystal Crysanthemums?


----------



## freeandfun1 (May 18, 2005)

Bongs!


----------



## MissileMan (May 18, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Glass flowers, glass babies, glass caregivers?  :teeth:



You're warm!


----------



## freeandfun1 (May 18, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> You're warm!


 Stems


----------



## Comrade (May 19, 2005)

A woman walked into a bar and asked for a double entendre, so the barman gave it to her. :happy2:


----------



## Comrade (May 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of nipples.  Some really _hard nipples._  Made of glass.


----------



## freeandfun1 (May 19, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Stems


 Hey MISSILEMAN, did I get this right?? Stems would fit AND be a double entendre... glassware stems and plant stems...


----------



## MissileMan (May 19, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Hey MISSILEMAN, did I get this right?? Stems would fit AND be a double entendre... glassware stems and plant stems...



Actually, the answer I was looking for was baby bottles.  Minor panes might also work.  

Someone else throw out a question.


----------



## Said1 (May 19, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Actually, the answer I was looking for was baby bottles.  Minor panes might also work.
> 
> Someone else throw out a question.




Comrade was the closest, he should get it.


----------



## Comrade (May 19, 2005)

I was going to also say milk jugs, hehe...

There is a scale with two weights on it:

~~~~~~~X~~~~X~~~~~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^V^^^^^^^^^^

The weight on the left is 10 pounds, the weight on the right is 5 pounds.

You also have a 4 pound weight.  You place this on scale and it balances.  Redraw the above with your 4 pound weight included.


----------



## Comrade (May 20, 2005)

Bonus question:

Using a balancing weight scale with 2 pans of eqaul weight on each side, what is the minimum number of weights (each being in 1 pound increments, so you could have 2 one pound weights, 1 three pound weight, etc.) you would need to bring into balance individual objects (not more than 1 of these objects is in your possession at any given time) that weigh anywhere from 1 to 12 pounds, in 1 pound increments? Which weights would you need (i.e. how many 1 pound weights, 2 pound weights, etc.)?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 20, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> I was going to also say milk jugs, hehe...
> 
> There is a scale with two weights on it:
> 
> ...



~~~~~~~X~~~~X~~~~~4~~
^^^^^^^^^^V^^^^^^^^^^

????????????????????????????????


----------



## freeandfun1 (May 20, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Bonus question:
> 
> Using a balancing weight scale with 2 pans of eqaul weight on each side, what is the minimum number of weights (each being in 1 pound increments, so you could have 2 one pound weights, 1 three pound weight, etc.) you would need to bring into balance individual objects (not more than 1 of these objects is in your possession at any given time) that weigh anywhere from 1 to 12 pounds, in 1 pound increments? Which weights would you need (i.e. how many 1 pound weights, 2 pound weights, etc.)?


 Hell, I am too stupid to even _understand_ the question, much less answer it!


----------



## Comrade (May 20, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> ~~~~~~~X~~~~X~~~~~4~~
> ^^^^^^^^^^V^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ????????????????????????????????



Nope.  Theres a multiplicative relationship between weight and distance from the lever for determining the answer.


----------



## Comrade (May 20, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Hell, I am too stupid to even _understand_ the question, much less answer it!





Well basically you have a block of wood, and you don't know how much it weighs, only that it's somewhere between 1-12 pounds.  You want to use the LEAST number of weights to balance this block on a scale, without knowing first how much it weighed.  You could obviously use 12 weights, a 1, 2, 3, 4 ... pounder, and you'd be sure to balance it.  But you want to use the least number of weights.

For example, with a one and three pound wieght, you could balance the block if it weighed 1, 2, 3, or four pounds.  You'd balance a two pound block by putting the 1 pounder with it, and the 3 pounder on the opposite side.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Said1 (May 20, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Well basically you have a block of wood, and you don't know how much it weighs, only that it's somewhere between 1-12 pounds.  You want to use the LEAST number of weights to balance this block on a scale, without knowing first how much it weighed.  You could obviously use 12 weights, a 1, 2, 3, 4 ... pounder, and you'd be sure to balance it.  But you want to use the least number of weights.
> 
> For example, with a one and three pound wieght, you could balance the block if it weighed 1, 2, 3, or four pounds.  You'd balance a two pound block by putting the 1 pounder with it, and the 3 pounder on the opposite side.
> 
> *Does that make more sense?*



No.


----------



## Comrade (May 20, 2005)

Go eat your freekin pizza.


----------



## Said1 (May 20, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Go eat your freekin pizza.




I did, that was Monday. Pay attention!


----------



## MissileMan (May 20, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> I was going to also say milk jugs, hehe...
> 
> There is a scale with two weights on it:
> 
> ...




Could it be

~~~~~~~X~~~~X~~4~~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^V^^^^^^^^^^

Based on the left side having 10X3 or 30  and the right side having (5X2) + (4X5) which also equals 30


----------



## MissileMan (May 20, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Well basically you have a block of wood, and you don't know how much it weighs, only that it's somewhere between 1-12 pounds.  You want to use the LEAST number of weights to balance this block on a scale, without knowing first how much it weighed.  You could obviously use 12 weights, a 1, 2, 3, 4 ... pounder, and you'd be sure to balance it.  But you want to use the least number of weights.
> 
> For example, with a one and three pound wieght, you could balance the block if it weighed 1, 2, 3, or four pounds.  You'd balance a two pound block by putting the 1 pounder with it, and the 3 pounder on the opposite side.
> 
> Does that make more sense?



4 weights, 1,3 5,and 7


----------



## Comrade (May 21, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Could it be
> 
> ~~~~~~~X~~~~X~~4~~~~~
> ^^^^^^^^^^V^^^^^^^^^^
> ...



We have a winner!


----------



## Comrade (May 21, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> 4 weights, 1,3 5,and 7



Close... you can do it with three weights.  There are a few three weight solutions, and one of them is 1, 3, and 8.

Your question, MissileMan.


----------



## MissileMan (May 21, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Close... you can do it with three weights.  There are a few three weight solutions, and one of them is 1, 3, and 8.
> 
> Your question, MissileMan.



Pass, someone else jump in with one!


----------



## Comrade (May 22, 2005)

Name the fruit which is used on more sandwiches in the world than any other.


----------



## MissileMan (May 22, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Name the fruit which is used on more sandwiches in the world than any other.



Tomatoe?


----------



## Annie (May 22, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Tomatoe?



That is correct. Comrade answered that in the History Quiz thread. Your question...


----------



## Said1 (May 25, 2005)

Try this one in Missleman's absence.

How quickly can you find out what is unusual about this paragraph? It looks so ordinary that you would think that nothing was wrong with it at all, and in fact, nothing is. But it is unusual. Why? If you study it and think about it you may find out, but I am not going to assist you in any way. You must do it without coaching. No doubt if you work at it for long, it will dawn on you. I don't know. Now, go to work and try your luck.


----------



## MissileMan (May 25, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Try this one in Missleman's absence.
> 
> How quickly can you find out what is unusual about this paragraph? It looks so ordinary that you would think that nothing was wrong with it at all, and in fact, nothing is. But it is unusual. Why? If you study it and think about it you may find out, but I am not going to assist you in any way. You must do it without coaching. No doubt if you work at it for long, it will dawn on you. I don't know. Now, go to work and try your luck.



Too "E"z !


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Too "E"z !



Just answer it already....

That was interesting.


----------



## Said1 (May 25, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Too "E"z !



Oui. Toi turn.


----------



## Said1 (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just answer it already....
> 
> That was interesting.




He did. :funnyface


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> He did. :funnyface




Nah, he just gave a clue that you accepted as an answer.


----------



## Said1 (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, he just gave a clue that you accepted as an answer.



There is one of two acceptable answers, he gave one. Grouch.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

So, where is his question?


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> There is one of two acceptable answers, he gave one. Grouch.


----------



## Said1 (May 25, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

>




I would have accepted "the", even though the correct answer is the letter "e" missing from the entire paragraph.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I would have accepted "the", even though the correct answer is the letter "e" missing from the entire paragraph.



Ahhh... I C!


----------



## MissileMan (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, where is his question?



Once upon a time, and old lady went to sell her vast quantity of eggs at the local market.

When asked how many she had, she replied:

Son, I can't count past 100 but I know that.

If you divide the number of eggs by 2 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 3 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 4 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 5 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 6 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 7 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 8 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 9 there will be one egg left.
If you divide the number of eggs by 10 there will be one egg left.

Finally. If you divide the Number of eggs by 11 there will be NO EGGS left!

How many eggs did the old lady have?


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2005)

121?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, and old lady went to sell her vast quantity of eggs at the local market.
> 
> When asked how many she had, she replied:
> 
> ...




Hee, hee!  This is a fun math problem!  Since I was a math major I will leave this one to others.  I can PM you with the way to solve it, or answer it if everybody else gives up.


----------



## MissileMan (May 25, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> 121?



nope


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, and old lady went to sell her vast quantity of eggs at the local market.
> 
> When asked how many she had, she replied:
> 
> ...



Okay, it's driving me crazy.  I just got to answer.

First you have to figure out the lowest number into which all of the first nine  numbers (2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10) divide and leave no remainders...

Use the Prime factors: 2*2*2*3*3*5*7

That number is 2520.  In order to have a remainder of one for all of them you would add one to the number and you get 2521.  But that would only satisfy the first 9 requirements.

Now in order to get a remainder of zero the number has to divide evenly by 11 and leave no remainders at all.

2520/11 has a remainder of 1.  Therefore two of that variable have a remainder of 2, so forth until 10, which leaves a remainder of 10.  In order to make the number divide evenly at the smallest intervals we would add 1 to that number.  (10*2520) +1 = 25201.

This gives us the answer with the lowest common multiplyer possible.

25,201 eggs!


----------



## MissileMan (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay, it's driving me crazy.  I just got to answer.
> 
> First you have to figure out the lowest number into which all of the first nine  numbers (2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10) divide and leave no remainders...
> 
> ...



your turn


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay, it's driving me crazy.  I just got to answer.
> 
> First you have to figure out the lowest number into which all of the first nine  numbers (2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10) divide and leave no remainders...
> 
> ...



I figured the solution was solved like that... but the part where she said "I can't count past 100" threw me for a loop.

Good question MissileMan!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

A professor has set up a challenge for 3 students in his logic class. He has asked them to stand one in front of the other so that student #3 could see both #2 and #1, student #2 can see only #1 and #1 cannot see the other two. Now the professor shows the 3 students 5 hats: 2 are Black and 3 are White. The professor then blindfolds the 3 students and places one hat on each student, and hides the other two hats in a desk drawer.  Next, he removes the blindfolds and says: 

"Using logical thinking only, determine the color of your own hat within one minute."

Remember that none of the students can see his own hat. Yet through logical deductions, student #1 shouts out the correct color of his hat - with just seconds to spare!

What is the color of student #1's hat and how did he figure out the correct color?


----------



## Said1 (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A professor has set up a challenge for 3 students in his logic class. He has asked them to stand one in front of the other so that student #3 could see both #2 and #1, student #2 can see only #1 and #1 cannot see the other two. Now the professor shows the 3 students 5 hats: 2 are Black and 3 are White. The professor then blindfolds the 3 students and places one hat on each student, and hides the other two hats in a desk drawer.  Next, he removes the blindfolds and says:
> 
> "Using logical thinking only, determine the color of your own hat within one minute."
> 
> ...



Thanks, now my head hurts.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A professor has set up a challenge for 3 students in his logic class. He has asked them to stand one in front of the other so that student #3 could see both #2 and #1, student #2 can see only #1 and #1 cannot see the other two. Now the professor shows the 3 students 5 hats: 2 are Black and 3 are White. The professor then blindfolds the 3 students and places one hat on each student, and hides the other two hats in a desk drawer.  Next, he removes the blindfolds and says:
> 
> "Using logical thinking only, determine the color of your own hat within one minute."
> 
> ...



#3 can see two hats.  If both were black, he would know his hat was white.  But #3 doesn't say anything, so he must not know.  That means that either there is a) one black hat and one white hat, or b) two white hats.

#2 can only see one hat.  If he sees a black hat, as shown above, then his hat would be white.  He does not say anything, either.  Therefore, #1 must be wearing a white hat.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 25, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> #3 can see two hats.  If both were black, he would know his hat was white.  But #3 doesn't say anything, so he must not know.  That means that either there is a) one black hat and one white hat, or b) two white hats.
> 
> #2 can only see one hat.  If he sees a black hat, as shown above, then his hat would be white.  He does not say anything, either.  Therefore, #1 must be wearing a white hat.





Excellent.  Your turn.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2005)

A man is hiking up a snowy mountain, he comes across a cabin. Inside the cabin is a small fire and two dead men. How did they die? (They did not burn to death.) 

(Note: I won't be on again until tomorrow.  If you get this, just go ahead and post another question)


----------



## Comrade (May 25, 2005)

Not of thirst... they had plenty of snow to melt, and not of starvation or disease, since they had the energy to build and tend to a fire in the first place.

So I say they died of either smoke inhalation, or oxygen deprivation, or a combination of the two, due to the fire consuming all the oxygen in the low pressure atmosphere, within an enclosed space.


----------



## Comrade (May 26, 2005)

This is both an IQ and a history question.

DCCLIII

What does it mean?  What is its significance?


----------



## CSM (May 26, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> A man is hiking up a snowy mountain, he comes across a cabin. Inside the cabin is a small fire and two dead men. How did they die? (They did not burn to death.)
> 
> (Note: I won't be on again until tomorrow.  If you get this, just go ahead and post another question)


 They died of old age....


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 26, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Not of thirst... they had plenty of snow to melt, and not of starvation or disease, since they had the energy to build and tend to a fire in the first place.
> 
> So I say they died of either smoke inhalation, or oxygen deprivation, or a combination of the two, due to the fire consuming all the oxygen in the low pressure atmosphere, within an enclosed space.



Good job!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 26, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> This is both an IQ and a history question.
> 
> DCCLIII
> 
> What does it mean?  What is its significance?




In Roman Numerals it is 753.

This would be the year of Christ's Birth in the old Roman Calendar.  This would be 1 AD in today's current calendar.

The Romans referred their calendar to the date they attributed to the creation of the city of Rome.  If Christ was born in 1 AD, then Christ was born in the year DCCLIII.


----------



## Comrade (May 26, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> In Roman Numerals it is 753.
> 
> This would be the year of Christ's Birth in the old Roman Calendar.  This would be 1 AD in today's current calendar.
> 
> The Romans referred their calendar to the date they attributed to the creation of the city of Rome.  If Christ was born in 1 AD, then Christ was born in the year DCCLIII.



Good job.  Keep the questions coming!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 26, 2005)

You have been blindfolded and are drawing socks from a drawer one at a time. In the drawer there are 12 red socks, 11 white socks, 10 black socks, and 9 blue socks. How many socks must you draw to be sure you have all of at least one of the colors?


----------



## MissileMan (May 26, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You have been blindfolded and are drawing socks from a drawer one at a time. In the drawer there are 12 red socks, 11 white socks, 10 black socks, and 9 blue socks. How many socks must you draw to be sure you have all of at least one of the colors?



39


----------



## Comrade (May 27, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> 39



I concur.  Go ahead and ask another one, you have some real zingers, and I keep missing my chance to answer them.


----------



## MissileMan (May 27, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> I concur.  Go ahead and ask another one, you have some real zingers, and I keep missing my chance to answer them.



I don't have one atm....someone else throw one out


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 27, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> 39




Yup.  Your turn.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yup.  Your turn.



I disagree.  I say 34.  It is possible to draw all 12 red socks, 11 white socks, 10 black socks, for a total of 33, without drawing a blue one.  But sock #34 would then be blue.


----------



## MissileMan (May 27, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I disagree.  I say 34.  It is possible to draw all 12 red socks, 11 white socks, 10 black socks, for a total of 33, without drawing a blue one.  But sock #34 would then be blue.



You're misreading the question.  How many do you have to pull to be guaranteed to have all of at least one color?

You can have 11 red, 10 white, 9 black, and 8 blue for a total of 38 where you are missing one of each color.  The 39th sock would complete any of the four colors.


----------



## MissileMan (May 27, 2005)

You are given a 10x10x10 cube composed of 1x1x1 "mini-cubes" glued together. If the outer most layer falls off, how many "mini-cubes" would have fallen off?


----------



## Comrade (May 27, 2005)

488.


----------



## Comrade (May 27, 2005)

I solved this by counting one opposing set of sides as 10*10*2 = 200.  Leaving 4 remaining sides counted by 9*8*4=288.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## MissileMan (May 27, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> 488.



Your turn


----------



## Comrade (May 28, 2005)

I am that which is hunted, and this stones me. Do you dig?  What am I?

Difficulty level: High.

Google searching activated.


----------



## Said1 (May 28, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> I am that which is hunted, and this stones me. Do you dig?  What am I?
> 
> Difficulty level: High.
> 
> Google searching activated.




Guess: Gold


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 28, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> You're misreading the question.  How many do you have to pull to be guaranteed to have all of at least one color?
> 
> You can have 11 red, 10 white, 9 black, and 8 blue for a total of 38 where you are missing one of each color.  The 39th sock would complete any of the four colors.



Got it.  Good question!


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 28, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> I am that which is hunted, and this stones me. Do you dig?  What am I?



Psychoblues' reputation?


----------



## Said1 (May 28, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Psychoblues' reputation?




Could be the stuff he smokes too - ya dig, man?


----------



## Comrade (May 28, 2005)

Not gold, but you're on the right track!


----------



## Said1 (May 28, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Not gold, but you're on the right track!




Diamonds. Final answer.


----------



## Comrade (May 29, 2005)

I hate to answer this because I know your going to hit yourself in the forehead if I do.  

Come on!  What is hunted?  Don't you dig it?  I mean it's stoned, baby.


----------



## Comrade (May 29, 2005)

Hint: The word I want is an example of polysemy.

(Nice hint, huh!?)

But google searching has been activated.   :read:


----------



## Said1 (May 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Hint: The word I want is an example of polysemy.
> 
> (Nice hint, huh!?)
> 
> But google searching has been activated.   :read:




Ohhhh, an example of polysemy. That's legal out west isn't it?


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Hint: The word I want is an example of polysemy.
> 
> (Nice hint, huh!?)
> 
> But google searching has been activated.   :read:



Anyword that is an example of?


----------



## Comrade (May 29, 2005)

And the answer is:

Quarry.  You dig it?  Yes indeedy.  It's hunted, and it's stoned.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> And the answer is:
> 
> Quarry.  You dig it?  Yes indeedy.  It's hunted, and it's stoned.



 I thought the polysemy was it's own question! Dang you!


----------



## Said1 (May 29, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I thought the polysemy was it's own question! Dang you!




Personally, I think he should lose a turn for that.


----------



## Comrade (May 29, 2005)

You were closest with "Gold", so go ahead and lay one on us Said.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> You were closest with "Gold", so go ahead and lay one on us Said.



Hey Knight, does Said get 2 turns? Or she 1 and myself 1?


----------



## Comrade (May 30, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey Knight, does Said get 2 turns? Or she 1 and myself 1?



You can both share your turn with me.  In fact you can do it twice.  Two women going at once... well, I'm cool like that, ya dig?     :teeth:


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> You can both share your turn with me.  In fact you can do it twice.  Two women going at once... well, I'm cool like that, ya dig?     :teeth:




WARNING: Deflate head, could be dangerous at high altitudes.


----------



## Comrade (Jun 1, 2005)

This thread is sucking more wind than the History thread, where Padisha Emporer is now challenging us to name some Last Great Master of the Temple Order in 1314 who's temple was burnt down by Whatshisname.     

Where are the brilliant, mind-boggling challenges I expect from this board?  Googling "Philippe IV le Bel in 1314"?  I mean, c'mon peeps!


----------



## Annie (Jun 1, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> This thread is sucking more wind than the History thread, where Padisha Emporer is now challenging us to name some Last Great Master of the Temple Order in 1314 who's temple was burnt down by Whatshisname.
> 
> Where are the brilliant, mind-boggling challenges I expect from this board?  Googling "Philippe IV le Bel in 1314"?  I mean, c'mon peeps!



Oh my! You are good at googling, after a snit!  

Here's one, probably been done, but I'm not wading through:

Ann likes 225 but not 224; she likes 900 but not 800; she likes 144 but not 145. Which does she like: 
1600  or   1700? Why?


----------



## Comrade (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh my! You are good at googling, after a snit!
> 
> Here's one, probably been done, but I'm not wading through:
> 
> ...



Because she's a _square,_ ya dig?


----------



## Annie (Jun 1, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Because she's a _square,_ ya dig?



Ya got it. Do one now, mustn't be lame!


----------



## Comrade (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, this is basic IQ 101.

Tony has a daughter, but is not the daughters' father.  Why not?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jun 2, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Okay, this is basic IQ 101.
> 
> Tony has a daughter, but is not the daughters' father.  Why not?



Tony is her mother?


----------



## Comrade (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, Tony is a woman.  Thanks, jeff, the next question is yours.


----------

